# bulking with cystic fibrosis!



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

hi everyone, new to forums so let me know if im doing anything wrong!

im 21 years old living with cystic fibrosis!

been training since january 2012... started at 11st 6 and now weighing 14,7!

but heres were things are going down hill, iv hit a wall and no matter what i consume my weight does not go up.

eating 6 meals a day with 100g carbs, 60g protein, 20g fat

using critical mass gainer with full fat milk and 100g peanut butter as 1 meal.

any suggestions on what to try next?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

That's an impressive amount of weight gain, have you gained much fat?

Generally the opinion is if you stop growing, eat more! But what's your training like?


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

My Daughter has it and eats like a horse but she is like a stick.

It's a terrible disease and I feel for you mate and it is hard to gain weight but so far you have done really well.

I wont preach to you as I guarantee you know a lot more about it than me. Here is a quick link for you but you probably know this already-

http://www.cffatboy.com/2011/01/10-basics-of-gaining-weight-with-cystic-fibrosis/

Best of luck to you mate with the weight gain.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

14% bf mate which is about standard with me really.

my training got like this:

monday + thursday: chest + tris

barbell bench press

close grip bench

incline barbell press

ez bar skull crushers

decline barbell

overhead tri extension

db flys

tri kickback

tueday + friday: back + bis

bent over barbell row

barbell curl

long bar row

db curl

lat pull down

hammer curl

seated cable row

ex bar curls

3 sets chin ups till failure

wednesday + saturday: shoulders + legs

dead lifts

squats

clean and press

seated leg press

seated military press

calf raises

ez bar front raises

seated dumbbell press

any advice?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mcrewe123 said:


> 14% bf mate which is about standard with me really.
> 
> my training got like this:
> 
> ...


That's an impressive amount of muscle gain, mate! 

Short of just eating more (as you're still lean enough) I'd say maybe a change of routine would help, I'm doing a 4 day upper/lower split which seems to be working well. If you're interested I'll post it up for you.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks mate!

Yeah go for it, il give anything ago to get my growing again!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

mcrewe123 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Yeah go for it, il give anything ago to get my growing again!


Sorry for late reply, mate

Here's the routine I'm following

Monday (upper)

Bench Press - 3x5

Wide grip BOR - 3x5

OHP - 4x10

Chins - 4x10

Triceps - 4x10

Tuesday (lower)

Squats - 3x5

SLDL - 4x10

Lunges - 2x20 (2x10 each leg)

Leg raises - 4x10

Wednesday (rest)

Thursday (upper)

Dips - 3x5

Underhand BOR - 3x5

Incline press - 4x10

Pull ups - 4x10

Bicep curls 4x10

Friday (lower)

Deadlift - 3x5

Front squats - 4x10

1 arm DB swings - 2x20

Decline crunches

I really struggle to put weight on, so I can't say I've piled muscle on, but my strength is increasing probably the fastest it ever has. So might be worth a go for you.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice one pal il give that ago! got tonsillitis atm so wont be in the gym for a week or so! will let you know how it goes.


----------



## DukeOne (Dec 9, 2013)

I might be a little late one this one, but I couldn't resist giving my 2 cents, as I have both CF and have had my struggles with putting on both muscle mass and weight in general.

In regards to your workout split. It looks like you have a crazy amount of volume. 6 days a week, with 8-9 exercises, and (I assume) 3-4 sets per exercise, were talking 27 to 30 sets a work out, 6 days a week! Thats crazy man lol. If your carrying out each set with a considerable amount of intensity and going to muscle failure, your calorie consumption per workout would be massive, cutting into a potential surplus needed to gain weight.

One thing I could suggest, which has helped me, is actually reducing the volume, or try and combine a bodybuilding/powerlifting split. For example, Week (1) keep your reps from 12-15, Week (2) reduce the reps to 9-11, Week (3) reduce the reps 6-8, Week (4) reduce to a 3-5 rep range. Then rinse and repeat this 4 week cycle. This This kind of training, I found, increases your strength, while maintaining hypertrophy, increasing both mass and consequently your weight. The reduction in volume, will also reduce the calorie consumption of each workout.

Diet, as Monkey suggested is just to eat more, the answer is always more simple than its execution, I'm well aware, but it's the truth. Unfortunately, it does seem that there is genetic predisposed weight at which your body wants to stay. For most people this weight is higher than what they wish to be, and for people with CF it is below what they wish it to be. Nevertheless the further you push beyond that number, it becomes increasingly difficult to advance or just to maintain.

Regardless keep pushing my man, looks like you've made incredible progress so far!

Best of Luck!


----------

